
John Cleese divorce tour: the first review - rglovejoy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/celebritynews/6257906/John-Cleese-divorce-tour-the-first-review.html
======
foompy_katt
I used to serve Cleese meatballs at a local market. He's as funny in person as
he is in his work. I don't think he can help it. I'm glad more people are
getting to experience it, no matter the reason.

~~~
unalone
Cleese comes across as more the artisan than certain of his old partners. He
was the first to leave Monty Python, because the skits weren't at the level of
wit he wanted, and because others were complaining about his need to endlessly
revise lines till they gleamed. He then went on to make Fawlty Towers, which
is easily one of the three best things to come out of Python grads.

------
tybris
We should send her flowers. Anyone who can get the funniest man in history
back on stage is a hero.

Rumour has it he's even the originator behind
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Answer_to_Life,_the_Universe,_a...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Answer_to_Life,_the_Universe,_and_Everything#The_number_42)

------
zandorg
He's on the panel at a screenwriting expo I was going to go to (but couldn't
afford the plane fare from UK to L.A.).

------
rogerthat
Hopefully this means he'll be funny again.

~~~
tybris
There's nothing so spectacularly funny as a bunch of Americans paying you
millions to play a couple of scenes in a half-baked slap-stick comedy that'll
require hardly any comedic effort.

~~~
pohl
I don't know...getting Norwegians to pony-up for your divorce decree is damned
funny too.

